# Tetratec ex600 - any good?



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Been looking at an external for my 65L temperate tank, and just wondered what people thought of the tetratec filters?

The most important thing for me is that it's quiet, and obviously doesn't come with any problems! I have read that you can get leaking pipes, but also read their customer service is excellent if there is a problem.

Any one have an alternative external for a small aquarium? The only other ones I have looked at have been the fluval 106 and the unimax 150 (I have the 250 for my other aquarium). APS do a really cheap small external but the reviews are rubbish, and they (APS) don't do another small one.

Suggestions or comments appreciated.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a Tetratec EX1200, which I imagine is the same but a bit bigger? I've had it running on my goldfish tank for about 5 years now and it continues to be as brilliant as when I first got it. 

And the tank was in my bedroom for a few years, only a few feet from my bed, but I found the filter to be very quiet indeed (almost silent in fact). Never had any problems with leaking pipes, or any problems at all with it.

Wouldn't hesitate to have another


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks magpie - I have been leaning towards the tetratec filter for a while now... not sure why I haven't just taken the plunge and got it!


----------

